# San Diego Taxi Industry May See Big Changes



## Alexander (Oct 24, 2014)

http://fox5sandiego.com/2014/11/09/san-diego-taxi-industry-may-see-big-changes/

SD City Council is geared up to consider lifting the cap on the number of taxis in the city. I saw this report on the nightly news and was wondering how, as one of the commentators argued, an increase of taxis might actually provide greater income for taxi drivers, since greater supply generally results in a decrease in price, assuming demand remains the same. I guess the idea is that lower prices would draw more customers, but with more and more Uber and Lyft drivers joining the market, is it really going to translate to greater cash-in-hand for the average taxi driver?


----------



## pengduck (Sep 26, 2014)

Alexander said:


> http://fox5sandiego.com/2014/11/09/san-diego-taxi-industry-may-see-big-changes/
> 
> SD City Council is geared up to consider lifting the cap on the number of taxis in the city. I saw this report on the nightly news and was wondering how, as one of the commentators argued, an increase of taxis might actually provide greater income for taxi drivers, since greater supply generally results in a decrease in price, assuming demand remains the same. I guess the idea is that lower prices would draw more customers, but with more and more Uber and Lyft drivers joining the market, is it really going to translate to greater cash-in-hand for the average taxi driver?


If the anchor thinks this is a true picture of what will happen! Write her and tell her to interview a few Uber drivers!!!!!!!!


----------



## Alexander (Oct 24, 2014)

pengduck said:


> If the anchor thinks this is a true picture of what will happen! Write her and tell her to interview a few Uber drivers!!!!!!!!


Hah! I just might!


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

Taxi Cab Deregulation

http://www.cga.ct.gov/2004/rpt/2004-R-0380.htm

http://slog.thestranger.com/slog/ar...gulating-seattles-taxi-industry-it-didnt-work

In a few years TNC will be as strictly regulated as the Cab Companies.
It's inevitable. The riding public, as well as the Drivers will demand it. Already TNC Drivers in CA are petitioning CPUC to set the minimum fare rates.


----------



## Drivingmecrazy (Oct 21, 2014)

So San Diego city council has voted to eliminate the cap on Taxi's. We will see what that does to their numbers and to their rates. Hopefully, Uber doesn't decide to cut rates even further! However, I spoke to an owner of a Taxi company here in San Diego and he says he is having trouble finding drivers for all of his cabs currently due to the competition with Uber and Lyft.

http://www.kusi.com/story/27349147/san-diego-eliminates-cap-on-taxi-permits


----------



## LAuberX (Jun 3, 2014)

Won't more taxi's mean lower "gate" or rental fees charged by the taxi owner?

More supply, lower cost to the driver. A smart/experienced driver may earn more.

But, they are still taxi's that suck ass compared to Uberx.


----------



## scrurbscrud (Sep 11, 2014)

Alexander said:


> http://fox5sandiego.com/2014/11/09/san-diego-taxi-industry-may-see-big-changes/
> 
> SD City Council is geared up to consider lifting the cap on the number of taxis in the city. I saw this report on the nightly news and was wondering how, as one of the commentators argued, an increase of taxis might actually provide greater income for taxi drivers, since greater supply generally results in a decrease in price, assuming demand remains the same. I guess the idea is that lower prices would draw more customers, but with more and more Uber and Lyft drivers joining the market, is it really going to translate to greater cash-in-hand for the average taxi driver?


Because drivers are willing to work for shit for pay the traditional taxi service is likely to badly deteriorate.

We really are just a step above rickshaw services. (or below if we factored tips)


----------



## SupaJ (Aug 12, 2014)

I think the medallion in SD is now $3500 lol


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

chi1cabby said:


> Taxi Cab Deregulation
> 
> http://www.cga.ct.gov/2004/rpt/2004-R-0380.htm
> 
> ...


What we've got here is a very interesting economic situation with, in the same industry, one group of suppliers (taxis) operating under price controls and the other group (TNC) offering essentially the same service in direct competition, operating without price controls.

Whether or not price controls are good for consumers is debatable. Example - fixed taxi rates look bad during off peak times but they're much more appealing during 9.8x surges.

I don't think that the same service will continue to be offered with some under price control and some not. When both options exist for consumers, I think the free market will prevail. It'll be interesting to see what happens.


----------

